# French clothes, Spanish cigarettes, Japanese blankets and Chinese wine



## manzanaa

I need to say: *French **clothes, Spanish cigarettes, Japanese blankets and Chinese wine. *Here are my guesses,



法国衣服/ 法国服装 
烟卷从西班牙/ 烟卷的西班牙。 
日本毯子 
中国酒 

谢谢你们， 帮助我！


----------



## HelloMorning

hola.
in my opinion,chinese wine may refer to traditional rice wine in china,or wine made from grains and other ingredients .
by the way,in my hometown in Canton, my granny alway made traditional wine from litchi and some kinds of berry,but,of course, rice used most.


----------



## manzanaa

but are these phrases correct?


----------



## BODYholic

manzanaa said:


> but are these phrases correct?



法国服装 and 日本毯子 are okay.

中国酒 can be understood but may need further fine-tuning to make it more idiomatic/precise.

烟卷从西班牙/ 烟卷的西班牙 - These are totally incorrect. 

烟卷从西班牙 -> Cigarettes imported from Spain? -> 西班牙进口香烟
烟卷的西班牙 -> Cigarette's Spain or A Spain belongs to cigarette.


----------



## manzanaa

Well thank you. Spanish cigarette anyone?


----------



## Geysere

If you don't have specific implications, 西班牙香烟 is OK, just follow the structure in other phrases. 烟卷 is also correct, but you will more likely see or hear 香烟 in everyday life.


----------



## xiaoxue

I think Chinese wine means 白酒。
It's a kind of alcohol made from grains. Basically, very strong.


----------



## BODYholic

xiaoxue said:


> I think Chinese wine means 白酒


That's too vague. 因为西方国家也产白酒呀.


----------



## xiaoxue

BODYholic said:


> That's too vague. 因为西方国家也产白酒呀.


You are right.
So maybe Manzanaa needs to think about where you want to talk about this.
I don't know too much about alcohol, especially foriegn alcohol.
People around me use "洋酒" referring to western alcohol in general, but when they talk about a specific kind, they often call the name directly.


----------



## JJchang

法國的衣服, 西班牙的香菸, 日本的毯子, 中國的酒


----------



## Jerry Chan

JJchang said:


> 法國的衣服, 西班牙的香菸, 日本的毯子, 中國的酒



"的" doesen't make much difference in these cases. Without it is fine.


----------



## JJchang

Without it is OK, but it's awkward to say 中國酒.


----------



## kareno999

JJchang said:


> Without it is OK, but it's awkward to say 中國酒.


Without it is much better. de is superfluous here and gives a weird rhythm to the pronunciation. 中國酒 sounds fine 国产酒 is more appropriate to use within China.


----------



## BODYholic

JJchang said:


> 法國的衣服, 西班牙的香菸, 日本的毯子, 中國的酒



While it is not wrong to add 的 in those examples, they looked a bit over-the-top. It adds a very strong sense of possesion which can be quite misleading. 

法国的衣服 sounds like a state-owned dress by France. 

I would say.
中国的万里长城(but rarely 中国万里长城).
中国的五加皮(specific) but 这是—瓶中国酒(rarely中国的酒).
日本毯子but日本皇室御用的毯子.

posted via mobile


----------

